# Exhaust Mods



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a 2008 750 Brute Force. If I do the exhaust mods shown in the how to section, will I have to get a programmer? If so which one is best.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

From what I understand you will not have to..
This changes the sound more than if affects performance I think..
Maybe someone will chime in... like Stogi maybe


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Same here. I've read that you will not have to change anything but i have not tried it my self.

IMO if you don't have to add any more fuel that means no performance was gained right? It just sounds tougher,which is cool if thats what your looking for.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah... it's more for getting a better sound out of it. It may flow a small amount more but nothing you'll need to be concerned about unless you are ocd about have a perfect fuel ratio.

But as stated it did smooth out the power band compared to the HMF. It doesn't rev out as quick. Depends on what your looking for. 

I'm still trying to talk Mrs. Clause into a Muzzy for Christmas.


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. That is what I am looking for, not wanting to race, I use mine to hunt on and make a few of the rides around here, Merango, just wanted it to growl a little.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

STOGI said:


> Yeah... it's more for getting a better sound out of it. It may flow a small amount more but nothing you'll need to be concerned about unless you are ocd about have a perfect fuel ratio.
> 
> But as stated it did smooth out the power band compared to the HMF. It doesn't rev out as quick. Depends on what your looking for.
> 
> I'm still trying to talk Mrs. Clause into a Muzzy for Christmas.


So how did it work out for Christmas?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Not yet..... I'm still bouncing between a Muzzy or a BigGun


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im going big gun myself. about 400 to the door.


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just finished the exhaust mods. thought someone might want to hear it.

[ame=http://s86.photobucket.com/albums/k119/thunderhead_1001/?action=view&current=MOV05Amov.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet!!! I might have to sell the LRD and do that to my stocker! haha!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!
Nice plug of the site name in there :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh yeah.The camera felt the power :rockn:


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

Did you mod it exactly like the HOW TO? or did you change it up any.
Sounds good.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ranchermoe said:


> Did you mod it exactly like the HOW TO? or did you change it up any.
> Sounds good.


I was wondering that as well. The end looks larger in diameter.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice....


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like he attached the tip from a HMF to it like I finally did on mine. Good job....:rockn:


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes it is a HMF cap, I turned it to the side a little, plan on a bumper in the future, tack welded some nuts to the inside of stock end, the only thing I did different was I didnt open the turbine as much as Stogi. I like it, its not too loud so I can still hunt with it.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah I could tell it wasn't opened as much. It'll get a little throatier with the turbine opened up more but not much louder. Still sounds good though. Great cheap mod....


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds awesome!!! For a brute that is....:34: I'm glad youdecided to turn the tip to the side a little. Lets see that thing doing some wheelies!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's one . It's steveo's bike. His has the turbines opened up..
exhuast sound clip


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

crap I might end up having to do this! haha. I think I like that sound more than the LRD


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Y'all really got me thinking about this one... I really like My HMF but man is it ever LOUD. I just dread fooling with the jetting afterward.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mall Crawler said:


> Y'all really got me thinking about this one... I really like My HMF but man is it ever LOUD. I just dread fooling with the jetting afterward.


Me too... Probably why I wont end up doing it. That plus I'm not sure I'd be able to get the stocker back on.. haha...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Got to hear my Muzzy sing for the first time last night and I'm in love.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

make us a video!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You taking the LRD off Polaris425?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

probably not. I do need to look into repacking it though. If its repackable. Id like to get a full big gun or muzzy if I had the $$$$. Maybe tax time... we will see.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I think I'm gonna try it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

give it a try.. you can always find another stock exhaust if you want to go back..
there's plenty of folks selling the stock exhaust online used.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, I just finished the exhaust mod and it sounds great!!!! The only thing is from a dead stop it floods out and all most dies when I gun it. I think it's flooding, it might be starving not sure but it wont take off from a dead stop at full throttle. Any suggestions? Will the moose module help this or do I need to jet it? Thanks!:33:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you shouldnt need to rejet w/ this mod. I wouldnt think anyway.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Right off idle, if anything, you need to adjust the air/fuel mixture screw.
Are you absolutely sure this is new behavior?
Are you totally sure it took off from idle to immediate WOT (before the MOD) without any lagging?


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes i am sure this is a new behavior. It sputters real bad. I was thinking about the air fuel mix too. But WOW what a sound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i would play with that first. it may remedy your current problem.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

that's what i'm hoping. I need tires to get more traction to plant my power better. Wheel spin sux when you don't want it.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah... give them about a 1\4-1\2 turn out. Glad you like it. If you do allot of mud rideing the mud will buildup inside the canister and change the tone a little. Just take it off , tap on the sides to loosen up the baked on dirt and wash it out. :bigok:


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I put the screws back to stock and seems to run ok maybe the moose module I bought will help. I hope so.


----------



## bruteforcerider13 (Jan 19, 2009)

me and my dad got to tinkerin round with the old honda 350 rancher and did the exhaust mod to it
it sounds great


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. made a vid


----------



## myles olson (Feb 20, 2009)

can someone tell me how to make my exhast sound better and better in the mud. i have a 01 big bear 400.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmmm you could start by posting in the YAMY section........  lol this be the kawi section... But, to answer your question, I would think it might be possible to do the same thing to ur bear exhaust, would just have to cut the end cap off and see what it looks like inside.


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

nice sound you got there


----------

